# Classic Tren and Test Cycle



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

Stats:

Age: 22
Weight: 195 (goal >205)
Height: 5'11"
bf%: 10-12% (goal 6-8%)
Training seriously for 5 years
Diet consists of 250g of protein and 4.5k-5k calories/day
AAS history: have done a couple cycles. did Sust by itself, test e by itself, and Sust and dbol

Goal of Cycle:

To gain a lot of lean mass in general while still being cut and get a lot stronger

AAS and Dosage:

Weeks 1-8 Trenbolone Acetate (first time)
Weeks 1-10 Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg/ml

I think it'd be best to jab EOD for Tren Ace and to start at 50 mg EOD and if its going okay bump up to 75 mg EOD
Monday and Thursday 1 ml of Test E

Any feedback on this part would be greatly helpful. Should I do Test Prop instead of Enanthate to match the short ester of Tren Ace? and if so how much Test Prop EOD?

During Cycle and Post Cycle Therapy:

Weeks 1-10 HCG 1000iu/wk. 2 pins of 500iu
Weeks 12-16 Clomid 100/50/50/50mg/daily

Should I get any Cabaser for the progesterone?

Let me know what you think
Thanks in advance


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 13, 2011)

More test (at least 500mg EW) and you are going to need to about double your daily protein intake...aim for about 2gr per body lb.

Prop will hold less water, and since you will be pinning EOD, I'd go with prop.  Anything longer than 10 weeks for me and I'll choose enan or cyp.  Good luck!



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

I noticed a reduction in sides with tren when I pinned ED. Just a heads up.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> More test (at least 500mg EW) and you are going to need to about double your daily protein intake...aim for about 2gr per body lb.
> 
> Prop will hold less water, and since you will be pinning EOD, I'd go with prop.  Anything longer than 10 weeks for me and I'll choose enan or cyp.  Good luck!
> 
> ...



so increased protein and go with test prop... how many mg EOD of prop is best??



SloppyJ said:


> I noticed a reduction in sides with tren when I pinned ED. Just a heads up.




I'd rather do EOD but thanks for the heads up


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> so increased protein and go with test prop... how many mg EOD of prop is best??



Id aim for 125-150mg EOD.  IMHO.




/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

50mg EOD isn't much I'd say 100 should be minimum. 

I know you'd rather pin EOD. I did too. But when I got pissed because someone looked at me wrong or woke up drenched in sweat, ED injects sounded much better.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 13, 2011)

^^Agreed...ED is the best way to go with tren ace.  



/V


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

so with ED Tren Ace that at like 30 mg to start off? and if its g2g after like a week or 2 bump to 45 or 50 mg ED?

100mg EOD of test prop should be good I think. 150mg EOD is crazy... when i did test e i did 1ml a week. so I guess I am just not used to high doses


----------



## TwisT (Oct 13, 2011)

I prefer dropping it into my eyes every 2 hours.



VictorZ06 said:


> ^^Agreed...ED is the best way to go with tren ace.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

If you want to run low doses then yes, that will work. Personally, I started at 50 and ended at 75 ED.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Personally, I started at 50 and ended at 75 ED.



Yeah, 75mg ED is probably the most common sweet spot for those who have used tren before.



/V


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If you want to run low doses then yes, that will work. Personally, I started at 50 and ended at 75 ED.





VictorZ06 said:


> Yeah, 75mg ED is probably the most common sweet spot for those who have used tren before.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



thanks guys ill start at 40 mg Ed and probably end at 60 mg ED.
dont have the gear yet but i want it all planned out beforehand

hows the therapy I stated in the plan? that amount of hcg good? and clomid pct?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> thanks guys ill start at 40 mg Ed and probably end at 60 mg ED.
> dont have the gear yet but i want it all planned out beforehand
> 
> hows the therapy I stated in the plan? that amount of hcg good? and clomid pct?




PCT looks good.  Some don't need 1000iu EW, others do well on 500iu EW.  I'd start at 500iu and begin on week 2.  If you notice any atrophy, bump it up to 1000iu.  You want to take as little as possible.



/V


----------



## colorado (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the Tren dose advice you're getting is really good advice. 

I started really low on my tren dose too when I first started. I thought crazy shit was going to happen to me. Wrong. 

Run your Tren Ace at 75mg each day. 

I prefer a lower dose of test when I run my Tren. If I were to run Test P along with 75mg/day of Tren, I'd run 50 mg/day of Test P.

That's 350mg/week of test P. That's close to 500mg/week of test E. 

You won't turn into a gorilla. That's up to your diet. You will, however, turn into a god.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2011)

if you have legit tren, lets just put it this way, you will be very very happy with results. the most powerful compound there is! PERIOD


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

damn im excited! should be a good cycle

how many injection spots should i cycle since shooting ED?
(i dont shoot glutes cause its too hard to do by myself and no one to shoot me)

delts, pecs, and quads enough sites?

so this looks like enough to get:

3x10ml vial of Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/ml
4x10ml vial of Testosterone Prop 100mg/ml
1 ampoule 5000iu vial of HCG
35x50mg/tab Clomid

Sound good?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 13, 2011)

caber caber caber lol. u don't want to end up with leaky nips and not be able to do shit about it.   .5 every 3 days is probably a good spot. ill let someone chime in with a little more experience with tren this is just what I ran with 50mg tren a ed


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I noticed a reduction in sides with tren when I pinned ED. Just a heads up.


 
I noticed the same and will always pin ED in future cycles


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 14, 2011)

how many injection spots should i cycle since shooting ED?
(i dont shoot glutes cause its too hard to do by myself and no one to shoot me)

delts, pecs, and quads enough sites?

so this looks like enough to get:

3x10ml vial of Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/ml
4x10ml vial of Testosterone Prop 100mg/ml
1 ampoule 5000iu vial of HCG
35x50mg/tab Clomid
20x.5mg/tab Cabaser

Sound good?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna need more HCG


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Gonna need more HCG


 
because of: 



VictorZ06 said:


> PCT looks good.  Some don't need 1000iu EW,  others do well on 500iu EW.  I'd start at 500iu and begin on week 2.  If  you notice any atrophy, bump it up to 1000iu.  You want to take as  little as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



with 1 ampoule of 5000iu id have 10 weeks at 500iu/wk. Should I get more just in case?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> because of:
> 
> 
> 
> with 1 ampoule of 5000iu id have 10 weeks at 500iu/wk. Should I get more just in case?


 

First off it's a good thing to have on hand. Any 19-nor is gonna shut you down hard. I use 500iu 2x per week. That vial would last 5 weeks. But it starts to degrade around 30 days in the fridge if you recon it with bac. water. Plus you want to blast the HCG right before PCT.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> First off it's a good thing to have on hand. Any 19-nor is gonna shut you down hard. I use 500iu 2x per week. That vial would last 5 weeks. But it starts to degrade around 30 days in the fridge if you recon it with bac. water. Plus you want to blast the HCG right before PCT.



so 2 ampoules it is. thanks for the info


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> how many injection spots should i cycle since shooting ED?
> (i dont shoot glutes cause its too hard to do by myself and no one to shoot me)
> 
> delts, pecs, and quads enough sites?
> ...



Hit up that guy Raws, I think you will be happy if you do.  That or Uncle Z, many speak volumes about both.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> so 2 ampoules it is. thanks for the info


 

Man I'd get more than that. Let me lay it out for you. 

1-10 1000iu per week = 10,000iu's
11-12 I'd go 1000iu EOD so that's another 5000iu if you round it. 

Stop taking it 4 days before you start your PCT. 

So really you should get 3 vials. Don't forget the bac water and the sterile vials to put it in.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Man I'd get more than that. Let me lay it out for you.
> 
> 1-10 1000iu per week = 10,000iu's
> 11-12 I'd go 1000iu EOD so that's another 5000iu if you round it.
> ...




Can someone let me know everything I'll need for the HCG. I've never used it before for in cycle therapy and don't really know everything I need


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 18, 2011)

I like to bang it sub-q so you would need slin pins and bac water. If your hcg comes in amps then you also need sterile vials to transfer to.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I like to bang it sub-q so you would need slin pins and bac water. If your hcg comes in amps then you also need sterile vials to transfer to.




can I shoot tren and test with slin pins also? or are they too small?

what is bac water exactly


----------

